# is it true?



## SpickyDavies (Aug 7, 2008)

that you should try and tame your tiel out of the cage?
as they cna get nasty inside as their tertioral?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

A tame tiel can be handled (given scritches, picked up,etc) inside but only once tame. At first you should train them outside their cage. If they hiss or "get nasty" you should not move away your hand as this teaches them that it works. Ignore it and continue doing what you were doing.


----------



## SpickyDavies (Aug 7, 2008)

Thankyou Aly 
shall give it a go, i have orderd a clicker to get us started


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm very quick to get a new bird out of the cage to start training. Usually immediately on getting them home. That way they barely get a chance to get cage clingy and territorial, i find it helps tremendously with taming.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I find even an un-tame tiel will allow me to pick him up once outside his cage!


----------



## PiperBella (Mar 3, 2009)

I've had an untamed 'tiel and when I got him out of his cage (I used a perch instead of my hand so I didn't teach him to run from my hand) and into another room away from his cage, he was a different bird. If they can see their cage when your trying to work with them, they will try and try to get back to their cage. In another room, they depend more on you because they are in an umfamiliar place, and they respond much better to you.


----------

